# Get thrown back to page 1



## ElRay (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm running into trouble on my Mac running 10.6.2. After all of the HTML loads for a page past #1 of a thread, I get a browser refresh that returns me to page 1. This happens on Safari, Firefox and Opera -- all updated to the latest version as of 15 mins ago.

Ray


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, how irritating  Don't have any help, i'm afraid.. Hope you work it out though


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 30, 2009)

They're having the same issues at MLP so I'm guessing it's a by-product of the vBulletin update Alex applied the other day.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2009)

New data point. I just tested with Chrome on 10.6.2, and the jump did not happen, but I wasn't logged in. Once I logged in using Chrome, the problem re-appeared.

I will have to log-out and try it with the other browsers on my machine.

Ray

OK. Had a chance to test. In: Safari, iCab, Firefox, Opera and Chrome, if I'm not logged in, I can jump to any page in a thread and stay there. If I'm logged in, I always get thrown back to the first page after the html finishes loading. I have my "Thread Display Mode" set to "Hybrid" and the number of posts per page set to 40, so I don't know if that's a factor.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Dec 10, 2009)

I seem to have narrowed it down. If I have Hybrid view turned on, I get thrown back to the first page after the html finishes loading, otherwise I can jump to and stay on any page in a thread.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Dec 31, 2009)

Has this bee reported to vBulletin? I don't have a login on the support forums, so I can't say my inability to find any mention of this means that it wasn't submitted. Are there plans to upgrade to v 3.8? Maybe it's fixed in that release.

I did see mention of the memory bug, but that seems to be a "Oh well, not much we can do about it." issue.

Ray


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 31, 2009)

It's been reported to the admin by me and I know that the guys at MLP have reported it too but as it happens Alex loves them just as much as he loves us How utterly depressing.


----------

